# 그 가능



## jaimemontoya

Please translate the words in the image into English language. I was told it is Korean, what does it mean in English? This is the word, translate it please:


----------



## Superhero1

the possibility


----------



## stevesjlee

Directly translating, it means the possible.... (although it's not correct in English...)
Possibility is 가능성.  가능 is an adjective form like 가능하다.
But it has 그 (the or this) in front... so it has to be a noun after 그.
Anyway, it should be 그 가능성. 그 가능 doesn't sound right.


----------



## Aoyama

"the possible", "what is possible" is correct in English (as in "the realm of what is possible"/"the realm of possibility"). My knowledge of Korean is sadly very limited but I guess 가능성 is 可能性 in Chinese writing, with 가능 as 可能　(possible), adding 성(性)/ty makes it a noun ...


----------



## Superhero1

The thing is, as stevesjlee mentioned above, we don't say '그 가능'. In this case, additional context is needed.


----------

